# Is it worth the move???



## C.P.Browne (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all,
this is my first thread or post of any kind on the net, have been talking about my career path for a while now, i am a fully qualified air conditioning mechanic with 7 years experience, was running my own jobs and looking after my apprentices etc. 
and was planning to start my own business here in Australia ( which may happen down the track), but over dinner one night my girlfriends brother mentioned to me the money you can make in the UAE. Now i have spent the last week searching the internet for information on what i have do to get a visa, where to stay, how much it will cost ect. but what i really wanted was to talk to someone living over there now and working and ask is it really worth it? It seems like a big move and it will only be for a year or two. By the same token im 24 so this is kind of the prime time to travel and see the world. But 90% of the talk is all about how much it costs and make sure they include housing and a car in your deal, and it just sounds like so much could go wrong, i could end up stranded there doing a job im not qualified for and getting paid peanuts. 

Thanks in advance for any help you guys and gals can give me.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You will not make a good living as an air con mechanic in Dubai. There are highly qualified mechanics from India/Asia who are employed in Dubai for a fraction of the wage you are used to.
Sorry!


----------



## C.P.Browne (Feb 17, 2011)

What jobs are paying big money?


----------



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bro dont bother, Unless u got a degree finding a job here in our line of work is near impossible. I MOVED here 2 months ago and im in construction been a internal linnings 10 years and still havnt found work and unless you got managment qulifications they dont even look at ur CV too many indians that will work on slave rates like the asians are doing back home.
So guys like us dont mean nothing here. My wife lives here so im just going to go home and work for 1 month and come back cause our money is 3x it is here so what we make in 1 day back home people indians make in 1 month LOL what a joke right and they are pretty good at what they do as well. ive done a search around and Oz and NZ pay the best money for our line of work everywhere else we are classed as bottom feeders...

So yea unless u know someone that is going to give u a job u will find it hard to even get an inteviewl let alone a job. Unless u start ur own bussiness, which also isnt a good idea. ANyway hope this helped.


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry to say but that other guys response is spot on.



C.P.Browne said:


> Hi all,
> this is my first thread or post of any kind on the net, have been talking about my career path for a while now, i am a fully qualified air conditioning mechanic with 7 years experience, was running my own jobs and looking after my apprentices etc.
> and was planning to start my own business here in Australia ( which may happen down the track), but over dinner one night my girlfriends brother mentioned to me the money you can make in the UAE. Now i have spent the last week searching the internet for information on what i have do to get a visa, where to stay, how much it will cost ect. but what i really wanted was to talk to someone living over there now and working and ask is it really worth it? It seems like a big move and it will only be for a year or two. By the same token im 24 so this is kind of the prime time to travel and see the world. But 90% of the talk is all about how much it costs and make sure they include housing and a car in your deal, and it just sounds like so much could go wrong, i could end up stranded there doing a job im not qualified for and getting paid peanuts.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you guys and gals can give me.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

"Too many indians that will work on slave rates like the asians are doing back home.
So guys like us dont mean nothing here."

Unfortunately, kentiwi84 is dead-on in his assessment of things over here. There is simply no market for labor/blue-collar jobs (no offense to you, C.P.Browne) in the UAE because of the HUGE number of Indians, /snip and Filipinos who are happy to work for next-to-nothing. There are cleaning people from Bangladesh who work where I do who make 500 Dirhams a month!!! IMO unless you have the education and/or qualifications to come in as a manager, don't bother!


----------

